# Keep losing power steering & brake boost



## bswalks (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi all.
This site has been great for info. I'm hoping for some more help.
I've got a 2005 hd2500 with about 100k miles. I recently got the truck stuck during a snow storm. While trying to get unstuck, I heard something metal break. I felt it in the steering wheel & brake pedal. It was like a chatter or slight vibration I felt, & it went away as the rpm's of the motor decreased.
Once I got unstuck, I had no power steering or brake boost. I had initially replaced the power steering pump 6 months ago, that one started leaking & very loud from the start, so I replaced it again 2 months ago.
Well I figured I burned that pump up getting unstuck so I had my mechanic put another one in. That fixed the problem for about 50 miles, and then lost my steering & brake boost again, temporarily. The next day, all was good, and I drove the truck an entire day.
I had already made an appointment at another shop to install a brake booster, figuring my check valve in that was causing the intermittent issues.
Well that lasted a few days, off & on & I'm back to the same issue. No steering, I mean none! And no brake boost.
Any ideas? Can all these power steering pumps be bad? I may try another parts store but the odds of all these pumps being defective? Idk
Also, I have replaced the cooler & all lines.
Sorry for the long post, I wanted to give as much detail as possible

D-


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

If they're coming from the same store they could be from a single bad manufacturing run, but I would start looking for another cause...maybe a bent bracket so the belt puts abnormal forces on the bearings?


----------



## bswalks (Dec 9, 2010)

theholycow, thanks for the response.
Yes, they are coming from the same store. Replaced under warranty. I'll look at the serpentine belt to check for odd wear. But would that explain that it would work properly for 4-5 days?
My next step is to look at the steering box.
One more question ill ask. 
Is the power steering cap supposed to vent excess pressure?
Today when it started acting up, I took the cap off to check fluid, heard a lot of air escaping & the fluid was aerated. I sucked out the fluid, refilled & purged air while I had the front end jacked up. Still no good.


----------



## beano (Nov 5, 2007)

Maybe your hydroboost which is attached to the power steering pump.


----------



## bswalks (Dec 9, 2010)

beano;1599059 said:


> Maybe your hydroboost which is attached to the power steering pump.


Thanks for the reply beono.
So far I have replaced the booster, power steering pump, cooler & all lines.
I did a google search on the issue I'm having & from reading about it, the same thing has happened to others.
I figured replacing the pump & booster would fix the problem.
Getting frustrated.


----------



## bswalks (Dec 9, 2010)

Ya know I just don't understand it. 
Now that the truck has cooled down for a few hours, it's fine again.
The fluid was a little low, I topped it off & took it around the block. Steering pump whined a little at first, but went away. Steering & brakes ok. 
WTF!?


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

bswalks;1599131 said:


> Ya know I just don't understand it.
> Now that the truck has cooled down for a few hours, it's fine again.
> The fluid was a little low, I topped it off & took it around the block. Steering pump whined a little at first, but went away. Steering & brakes ok.
> WTF!?


Part of me thinks that you have a fluid flow issue either caused by a failing pump or somewhere else in the lines.

The initial whine is usually associated with low fluid, so it's almost like the pump initially wasn't able to grab any fluid to pump.

Could there be an air lock somewhere?

I'm really no expert on power steering pumps or hydro boost systems though, just thinking out loud.


----------



## bswalks (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for your reply White Gardens.
Ya the randomness of this happening sure seems like it could be getting air in the system, but how?
Initially I thought maybe I pinched the lines from the cooler(that's the only repair I did myself). But if that were the case, I'm thinking it wouldn't be random.

Like I had said initially, I drove the truck for several days with no problems. Once I put the plow on for the first time today, I had problems in a couple hours. Could the extra weight of the plow or the plow blocking the cooler cause the power steering system to get too hot??? Idk just thinking anything at this point


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Possibly.

what about the steering box? is ther any fluid leaking from it? if the pump is fine I'm wondering if there is an issue with the steering box causing your problem.



.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

I was just looking at arfc.org and it seems to be almost a common problem in these trucks.

One complaint said they replacd a pressure relief valve in the system, and another said there was a nitrogen canister in the hydroboost that ruptured.

I would say its a check valve if it's random.


..............


----------



## bswalks (Dec 9, 2010)

White Gardens;1599506 said:


> I was just looking at arfc.org and it seems to be almost a common problem in these trucks.
> 
> One complaint said they replacd a pressure relief valve in the system, and another said there was a nitrogen canister in the hydroboost that ruptured.
> 
> ...


Hey White Gardens. Thanks for the link, I'll check it out.
The check valve is part of the booster, so that should be good. Never heard of a nitrogen canister, I'll have to check that out. Idk if that's part of the booster.
Thanks again


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

beano;1599059 said:


> Maybe your hydroboost which is attached to the power steering pump.


Can you explain that?

bs - have you replaced any of the lines? You could have a bad rubber line acting like a check valve. Also, flushing all the lines and the box would be a good idea. Finally, most pumps have a specific fill and bleed procedure. Read them and follow closely. Mounting a pump, adding some fluid, starting the engine, and topping off the fluid is a great way to destroy a brand new pump.


----------



## bswalks (Dec 9, 2010)

2COR517;1599606 said:


> Can you explain that?
> 
> bs - have you replaced any of the lines? You could have a bad rubber line acting like a check valve. Also, flushing all the lines and the box would be a good idea. Finally, most pumps have a specific fill and bleed procedure. Read them and follow closely. Mounting a pump, adding some fluid, starting the engine, and topping off the fluid is a great way to destroy a brand new pump.


Thanks for your response. Yes I have replaced all the lines, the cooler, pump & booster.
The only rubber lines are attached to the cooler. I'm going to check to see if either of them got pinched when I installed it.
Ya bleeding these pretty simple. Jack up front need, add fluid & with motor off, turn wheel, pump brake. Repeat few times, then still with weight off wheels, start truck add fluid...
Thanks again


----------



## bswalks (Dec 9, 2010)

Just had the truck out plowing for half an hour. Other than the pump being loud, it drove fine.
I don't understand this damn thing


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

bswalks;1599616 said:


> Thanks for your response. Yes I have replaced all the lines, the cooler, pump & booster.
> The only rubber lines are attached to the cooler. I'm going to check to see if either of them got pinched when I installed it.
> Ya bleeding these pretty simple. Jack up front need, add fluid & with motor off, turn wheel, pump brake. Repeat few times, then still with weight off wheels, start truck add fluid...
> Thanks again


2COR517 I think meant a rubber hose that just goes bad in 1 spot causing a pinched line that you might not notice and will cause a loss of fluid flowing through the line,usually depending on whether the fluid is cold or hot.It happens sometimes to old flexible brake hoses,won't let brake fluid return and brake pads,shoes will get burned up.I thought you said you replaced all the lines though.


----------



## bswalks (Dec 9, 2010)

tuney443;1599764 said:


> 2COR517 I think meant a rubber hose that just goes bad in 1 spot causing a pinched line that you might not notice and will cause a loss of fluid flowing through the line,usually depending on whether the fluid is cold or hot.It happens sometimes to old flexible brake hoses,won't let brake fluid return and brake pads,shoes will get burned up.I thought you said you replaced all the lines though.


Thanks tuney443. 
Ya, I have replaced all the lines. 
I'm taking truck back to mechanic that put the booster in last week.
I have no patience to fix this myself. I'm just looking for advice to point him in the right direction


----------



## gmcdan (Nov 4, 2011)

Since you broke something in the system and you replaced everything except the steering box its possible you have metal crap in your steering gear that cycles through the system now and then , like it will sink to the bottom when truck is off and then eventually get sucked up and pumped through . not sure just throwing that out there .


----------



## bswalks (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks gmcdan, I did think of that & mentioned it to the mechanic I had looking at it. He seemed to think that what I broke was in power steering pump since what I felt was in the wheel & brake pedal, & went away when the engine rpm decreased. Also that of it were the steering box, it would happen all the time. 
He seemed to think that if it were the box, it would happen all the time.
What he ended up doing today, is suck out the power steering fluid & put in synthetic atf. 
If that doesn't work, gonna have to dig into the box
Thanks
D-


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Hope to you are not wasting time with junk aftermarket pumps , beacuse this is what happens every time.


----------



## bswalks (Dec 9, 2010)

brad96z28;1603266 said:


> Hope to you are not wasting time with junk aftermarket pumps , beacuse this is what happens every time.


Thanks for the reply.
Yes. They are aftermarket. I've been getting them at a descent parts store, but I'm thinking its the pumps. Brand is called A1 cardone. 
I tried googling that brand to see if they've had issues, but haven't found out much about them.
So what do you think? Just get a genuine GM?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Cardone is generally speaking a fine product. Must pump failures are due to improper bleed procedures.......


----------



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)

I've had similar problems with mine on a 07 classic duramax. I went through 3 ps pumps in two weeks.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

bswalks;1603518 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Yes. They are aftermarket. I've been getting them at a descent parts store, but I'm thinking its the pumps. Brand is called A1 cardone.
> I tried googling that brand to see if they've had issues, but haven't found out much about them.
> So what do you think? Just get a genuine GM?


A1 = pos. Had a problem with every one I put on. I put one on you could not even turn the wheels. Never mind there junk wiper motors . I would buy used before I would ever buy another. I have had 0 trouble with oe pumps.And there not a huge difference in $.


----------



## bswalks (Dec 9, 2010)

2COR517;1603544 said:


> Cardone is generally speaking a fine product. Must pump failures are due to improper bleed procedures.......


I couldn't find any reviews of Cardone when I googled it, but at this point, I'm thinking the parts store got bad batch of them.
I know they were bled correctly. Both shops I had work on it are owned by friends, so I was able to bleed it myself.
Thanks man.


----------



## bswalks (Dec 9, 2010)

bosman;1603587 said:


> I've had similar problems with mine on a 07 classic duramax. I went through 3 ps pumps in two weeks.


Thanks bosman, I know I couldn't have been the only one thats had issues. 
When Ii looked it up online, I found a bunch of people had the same problem.
What brand pump worked for you?


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

bswalks;1603905 said:


> I couldn't find any reviews of Cardone when I googled it, but at this point, I'm thinking the parts store got bad batch of them.
> I know they were bled correctly. Both shops I had work on it are owned by friends, so I was able to bleed it myself.
> Thanks man.


Seems as every parts store around here has a bad batch of them. And I dont think they will ever have a good batch.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

We put two A1 Cardone p/s pumps on a truck at work (1500) and both were providing poor assist and made alot less pressure for the system. We stuck an ACDelco Professional reman pump and sent the truck out the door, no problems. Might not hurt to try a different pump.


----------



## bswalks (Dec 9, 2010)

Truck has been ok since I replaced the power steering fluid with synthetic atf. (Been 1 week) 
I've put a few hundred miles on it, including about 15 hours of plowing.
Only issue now with the pump is a slight whine.
I'm done with the aftermarket POS pumps. 
Gonna get a new one from the dealership this week & be done!
Thanks for all your replies.


----------

